# Article: 'How to decorate a Man Room'



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Man room? Not as weird as it sound. Do you have one? Post pics & suggestions.

https://artofmanliness.com/2011/08/19/how-to-decorate-a-man-room/


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

I do indeed have a ManCave. I like A Batcave (modeled after Bruce Wayne).

It's about 20ft long, 10ft wide. I have a drafting table at one end at the moment, and a coffee table at the other, with a book shelf next to it. Centered on one long wall is a fireplace. Right now it's carpeted, but long term I plan to putdown flooring (hardwood look alike, in a nice cherry color). Microwave, and min-fridge for tasty adult beverages.


----------



## wdrazek (May 29, 2013)

Very interesting article. Acting on my own, I have incorporated several of the tenets. A pair of Eames chairs, Laccio tables, Home Theater and a large black leather sofa. 

In the cold months, we live there. In the warm months, we live in the three season room. 

I love my man cave.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

There's nothing weird at all about the concept. Every man should have his own room or place.


----------



## William Edwards (Apr 9, 2013)

*shudder*

A bit too kiddult for my tastes - men who are stuck behaving like boys.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Langham said:


> There's nothing weird at all about the concept. Every man should have his own room or place.


This. Absolutely. It's not at all juvenile for that matter. How could one not have a space of their own? My room consists of a comfy chair (one chair! from Dutch design house Leolux), a matching footstool, a side table for a wineglass, some speakers, an amp, SACD player and a turntable. Also some shelving to hold my record collection. I spend at least 10 hours a week in it. My brain would explode if I did not have such a place. It's a very simple space.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

I might have added that one's woman too should have her own room.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Indeed. Apart from the obvious sexist gag implied, my wife has a few spaces she can - by her design - call her own. When designing our house we ensured separate closet spaces that lead into their own en-suite bathroom facilities with her's being a lot larger and more luxurious. She loves that space. It's amazing since we have that feature how harmonious life has become! Her other space is a more formal drawing room - decorated in quite a feminine style. I spend little time there as it's used mostly when entertaining - mostly her Mother and sisters. Finally, when it comes to our duties around the house, my garage is where we keep most of our equipment and what not. She has a small chalet style shed with large French doors and soft furnishings. I do the heavy stuff around the garden while she has the green fingers. She enjoys her garden from there. Every one is happy...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Good grief man, a proper man cave is almost an essential to a happy, healthful life, providing safe harbor from the endless and sometimes seemingly insurmountable complexities of this modern world we live in, allowing the occasional brief moment of solace and peaceful refuge from the characteristic chaos of an active family life, and allowing glimpses into and entertaining remembrances of our respective life histories! To those ends, my Cave is furnished with an aging, antique oak roll top desk, burgundy and navy leather seating for the lucky few invited in to enjoy the contrived ambiance and two book cases (an oak Barristers case and a flat bottomed row boat, fitted with shelves), housing my favorite, most frequently read volumes, and an an old oaken library table, on which the keyboard at which I type sits. With one wall taken up by a natural stone fireplace, the other three document the modest progress of my life; one wall serving host to shadow box collages documenting careers in both the USAF and in law enforcement with our Federal government, and the remaining walls detailing my very rudimentary accomplishments/interests in sport and comparatively avid interests in family and hobbies such as photography, fishing, and hunting, in that general order of priority. Sitting quietly here, looking around me, life has been good...very, very good!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Langham said:


> I might have added that one's woman too should have her own room.


What would she put in her room?


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Howard said:


> What would she put in her room?


That would be up to her Howard. My wife keeps a few books in hers and a mat for yoga. I think she's also got some sort of sewing-box, but I really think it's just somewhere that she goes to to get away from me.

My room is my study, so it's got a desk, two bookcases and my record and CD collections. The only decoration is a set of family portraits and two still-lifes, a Swiss clock and a large marble and cast iron fireplace.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Howard said:


> What would she put in her room?


Would you really want to know?!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

VictorRomeo said:


> Would you really want to know?!


probably a whole bunch of Playgirls.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

You know, back in Victorian times, it was common for architects to include a "Growlery" in home plans; it was, basically, a place where the man of the house could go to vent frustrations (hence, the growl-ery). If I ever have a man-cave, that's what I'll call mine.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I think every man needs a Man Cave to get away from all the hustle and bustle of the day.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Ekphrastic said:


> "Growlery"


This, I'll have you know, had me just choking on my tea this morning. In this part of the world, that term implies something very, very different and lewd absolute!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Swords make great man-cave decoratiions, so long as they are the real deal, and not really decorative:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
True Dat, but make sure you display them high on the wall because when the grand kids come over, they're sure to try to take them down and play with them. This cautionary note comes from the voice of experience! LOL.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I could decorate the basement and turn it into a man cave but the problem is the basement is 43 years old (1970) and is decrepit, some of the stuff downstairs is mostly My Father's from his 45's and magazines and other stuff. To do that My father would have to hire someone to pull the floor tiles off, plus the damaged and very dusty shelves that's been sitting there for 40 years, paint up some areas and clean it up. It would cost a lot of money. The basement has had it share of memories of Me And my late brother.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Howard, how handy are you with basic hand tools? Updating and redecorating your the basement sounds like a great 'do-it-yourself' project for you or perhaps, you and your Dad together!


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

VictorRomeo said:


> This, I'll have you know, had me just choking on my tea this morning. In this part of the world, that term implies something very, very different and lewd absolute!


Oh, dear--I Googled that, and I read something which cannot be, uh, unread...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Howard, how handy are you with basic hand tools? Updating and redecorating your the basement sounds like a great 'do-it-yourself' project for you or perhaps, you and your Dad together!


No, I don't think he's up to it. Like I said that basement has had it's share of memories for the past 43 years.

I'm not really handy with tools except a hammer and nails.


----------

